# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Er moet op scholen meer les gegeven worden over de gevaren van roken

## Leontien

2 september 2010 op Nu.nl:




> Jongeren worden minder bang om verslaafd te raken aan roken. Het percentage jongeren dat overtuigd is van het verslavende effect van roken is in jaren niet zo laag geweest. 
> 
> Het percentage rokende jongeren is niet toegenomen. Wel overschatten jongeren het aantal mensen dat in Nederland rookt nog vaak. De jongeren denken gemiddeld dat 43 procent van de Nederlanders rookt, terwijl dit in werkelijkheid 28 procent is.
> 
> Scholen geven volgens het onderzoek de afgelopen tien jaar steeds minder les over de gevaren van roken. Inmiddels zegt dertig procent er op school over te zijn onderwezen. "Dat is een ontwikkeling die we moeten keren", zegt directeur van Stivoro Lies van Gennip. "Scholen vormen een belangrijk kanaal om jongeren de kennis over de gevaren van roken bij te brengen."
> 
> Ook wil Van Gennip dat de jeugd een beter beeld krijgt van wat de werkelijkheid is. "Ze moeten weten dat roken niet de norm is en dat het niet normaal is een product te gebruiken dat zo verslavend en schadelijk is."


Bron: Nu.nl

Wat is jouw mening over het onderwijzen op scholen over de gevaren van roken? Is het inderdaad minder geworden en moet het weer aangeschrept worden? Of denk je dat het wel goed gaat nu?

*Geef hieronder je mening!*

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben zelf een roker ....

Ik denk dat hoe meer info er over wordt gegeven en hoe meer schokkende beelden, hoe beter!! Hieromtrent kan je nooit teveel info/waarschuwingen geven!!

----------


## moordwijffie

Ik vind dat de jeugd ingelicht moet worden over de gevolgen , laat ze evt dit filmpje zien 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_8BerrJg0M

ik ben nu maand gestopt na 20 jaar roken en kan je zeggen dat dit filmpje me ogen heeft geopend .
roken is zo slecht !!! moet uit de handel gehaald worden .

Gr een ex roker

----------


## Ronald68

Waarschuwen cq verbieden heeft volgens mij een averechtse uitwerking op pubers. Iets doen wat niet mag is toch eerder regel dan uitzondering? 
Gelukkig nog geen ervaring met mijn eigen kroost maar als ik 25 jaar terug ga in de tijd klopt die stelling wel. 
Stoppen kan altijd nog toch? (al 13 jaar bijna!)

----------


## Ronald68

> Ik vind dat de jeugd ingelicht moet worden over de gevolgen , laat ze evt dit filmpje zien 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_8BerrJg0M
> 
> ik ben nu maand gestopt na 20 jaar roken en kan je zeggen dat dit filmpje me ogen heeft geopend .
> roken is zo slecht !!! moet uit de handel gehaald worden .
> 
> Gr een ex roker


Ex rokers zijn over het algemeen de fanatiekste anti rokers LOL

----------


## Luuss0404

Op mijn basisschool hadden we tijdens humanistisch vorming in groep 8 het gehad over roken en de gevaren eraan. Gewoon een algemene voorlichting zonder de schokkende beelden, ook ter voorbereiding op het voortgezet onderwijs omdat dan de meeste jongeren beginnen met roken onder invloed van anderen.
Ik vond het wel fijn dat er voorlichting was, maar ben zelf alsnog gaan roken.

Ben het wel met Ronald eens dat jongeren eerder geneigd zijn dingen te doen die niet mogen, dus ik zou kiezen voor een algemene voorlichting die niet te agressief is.

----------


## moordwijffie

> Waarschuwen cq verbieden heeft volgens mij een averechtse uitwerking op pubers. Iets doen wat niet mag is toch eerder regel dan uitzondering? 
> Gelukkig nog geen ervaring met mijn eigen kroost maar als ik 25 jaar terug ga in de tijd klopt die stelling wel. 
> Stoppen kan altijd nog toch? (al 13 jaar bijna!)


dan weet je vast nog wel hoe zwaar het was om te stoppen  :Frown:

----------


## moordwijffie

> Ex rokers zijn over het algemeen de fanatiekste anti rokers LOL


dan maar heerlijk fanatiek met schoonlijf dan 40000 chemicalieen erin gepompt die niet een goede waarde hebben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Stoppen met roken was geen enkel probleem. even 2 weekjes doorbijten, en wat een schoon lijf betreft. Als je in Holland woont krijg je voldoende fijnstof binnen om ook eerder dan gemiddeld naar de eeuwige jachtvelden te gaan.
Gezond leven is goed, maar altijd wordt de zelfde groep aangepakt. Wat dacht je van al die verkeersdoden die door drank aan hun einde komen. Dat is een keihard bewijs dat alcohol levens gevaarlijk is. De Opa van mijn moeder (pake voor de echte Friezen onder ons) is 96 of 98 geworden en die rookte tot aan zijn dood en heeft nooit inhet ziekenhuis gelegen. En sinds ik gestopt ben met roken ben ik nog nooit zo dik geweest. Ondertussen +30%. Natuurlijk valt niet te bewijzen dat het een direct gevolg van stoppen met roken is, maar ook dat het daar niet door komt.
Overigens weet ik niet of iemand die 1 maand gestopt is met roken ook echt gestopt is. Veel mensen gaan binnen het jaar weer voor het gaas. Maar ik wens je wel heel veel succes.

PS koffie is overigens in eens niet zo slecht meer als eerder beweerd werd en de zure regen is al helemaal op de achtergrond verdwenen.

----------


## cynthiabaumler

je kunt nooit genoeg waarschuwen. Al is het maar 1 leerling die het zich aantrekt, dat is toch alweer winst!

----------


## Suske'52

Men kan niet vroeg genoeg de jongeren waarschuwen vd. gevaren van roken op scholen maar ook thuis ,ouders hebben ook hun verantwoordelijkheid ,vr.wat schade het toebrengt , op termijn gezondheidsklachten hun daar mee confronteren . 

Echtgenoot is ruim 16 jaar geleden gestopt ,en nooit meer een sigaret gerookt , kleindochter was geboren en dat was zijn wens om het roken af te zweren vr. haar , gewoon op wilskracht , zonder pleisters . 

Kleindochters/ 16 -14 jaar roken niet, daar andere grootvader rookte , ze zeiden dit stinkt 
tot nu toe en hopelijk nooit . 

Eens met Ronald , wat je verbied aan jongeren , dat trekt hun zekers aan , 32jaar geleden, jongste dochter betrapt met sigaretten in boekentas , haar gezegd dat ze thuis mocht ook roken (beperkt wel) maar oudere zussen en familie lachten om haar en ze was het rap verleerd  :Wink:

----------


## moordwijffie

> Stoppen met roken was geen enkel probleem. even 2 weekjes doorbijten, en wat een schoon lijf betreft. Als je in Holland woont krijg je voldoende fijnstof binnen om ook eerder dan gemiddeld naar de eeuwige jachtvelden te gaan.
> Gezond leven is goed, maar altijd wordt de zelfde groep aangepakt. Wat dacht je van al die verkeersdoden die door drank aan hun einde komen. Dat is een keihard bewijs dat alcohol levens gevaarlijk is. De Opa van mijn moeder (pake voor de echte Friezen onder ons) is 96 of 98 geworden en die rookte tot aan zijn dood en heeft nooit inhet ziekenhuis gelegen. En sinds ik gestopt ben met roken ben ik nog nooit zo dik geweest. Ondertussen +30%. Natuurlijk valt niet te bewijzen dat het een direct gevolg van stoppen met roken is, maar ook dat het daar niet door komt.
> Overigens weet ik niet of iemand die 1 maand gestopt is met roken ook echt gestopt is. Veel mensen gaan binnen het jaar weer voor het gaas. Maar ik wens je wel heel veel succes.
> 
> PS koffie is overigens in eens niet zo slecht meer als eerder beweerd werd en de zure regen is al helemaal op de achtergrond verdwenen.



Nou ben het niet eens met dat het ff maar twee weekjes doorbijten is !
Dan heb jij geluk gehad !
kijk maar eens op ikstop.nl hoe lastig het is om er af te komen .
het is een van de zwaarste verslavingen en vind dan ook dat het eigenlijk uit de handel gehaald moet worden .
waarom mag wiet roken niet en 40000 chemicalieen je lijf in pompen wel .
OOk alcohol verslaving moet vroeg aan gepakt worden en ook gokken etc .
Je bent gestopt als je iets niet meer tot je neemt als ik weer zou gaan roken ben ik idd niet gestopt . dus ja ik ben een niet roker .
Wat betreft de extra kilo's dit is omdat je verslaving vervangen hebt voor eten .
Misschien beter verdiepen in roken en wat het met je doet !

Maar dit is mijn mening

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat 'gewone' voorlichting idd vaak werkt als "het mag niet, dus doe ik het lekker toch" bij pubers ... maar als men ze genoeg schokkende filmpjes/beelden/foto's en statistieken voorlegt heeft het mss toch een afschrikkend effect en begint men er niet aan door de 'getoonde' beelden die in hun hoofd blijven hangen...

----------


## moordwijffie

> Ik denk dat 'gewone' voorlichting idd vaak werkt als "het mag niet, dus doe ik het lekker toch" bij pubers ... maar als men ze genoeg schokkende filmpjes/beelden/foto's en statistieken voorlegt heeft het mss toch een afschrikkend effect en begint men er niet aan door de 'getoonde' beelden die in hun hoofd blijven hangen...


OOk helemaal mee eens !! :Stick Out Tongue: 

maar liefst weg , de overheid verdient aan deze verslaving  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

ja, dit klopt , eens met moordwijffie ( wat een inhoud , wat een vrouw ) ha ha .... ex echtgenoot werkte in een groot sigarettenfabriek toenertijd jaren geleden jaren '70 wat een pakje sigaretten maar kosten ,de rest vr. de overheid  :EEK!: maar de drank is ook niet ok , alcohol vind ik nog meer verwoestend dan sigaretten ook de armoede en de miserie dat het voortbrengt . Maar een ding weet ik bijzonder goed ,als mijn man op de leeftijd van 57 jaar nog niet gestopt was met roken had de chirurg hem niet meer geopereerd , zijn aders waren toegeslipt(open hart operatie ) dan was hij verloren op voorhand en nu wordt hij toch vdm. 66 JAAR  :Smile:

----------


## moordwijffie

> ja, dit klopt , eens met moordwijffie ( wat een inhoud , wat een vrouw ) ha ha .... ex echtgenoot werkte in een groot sigarettenfabriek toenertijd jaren geleden jaren '70 wat een pakje sigaretten maar kosten ,de rest vr. de overheid maar de drank is ook niet ok , alcohol vind ik nog meer verwoestend dan sigaretten ook de armoede en de miserie dat het voortbrengt . Maar een ding weet ik bijzonder goed ,als mijn man op de leeftijd van 57 jaar nog niet gestopt was met roken had de chirurg hem niet meer geopereerd , zijn aders waren toegeslipt(open hart operatie ) dan was hij verloren op voorhand en nu wordt hij toch vdm. 66 JAAR


Kijk dat zijn de goede voorbeelden .
en ja drank mag van mij ook strenger gehandhaafd worden

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk dat ze op school voorlichting moeten geven over hoe slecht roken wel is.Gaan kinderen daar dieper op in gaan sommige wel sommige niet denk ik.

Zijn ex-rokers fanatieke anti-rokers misschien wel,maar ik vond zeker niet gemakkelijk om van deze verslaving af te geraken misschien vandaar.Ik heb in totaal 10 jaar gerookt en toen mijn vader een beroerte heeft gekregen zijn mijn ogen efectief open gegaan.

Ook mijn grootouders zijn beiden gestorven aan kanker mijn grootvader aan longkanker en mijn grootmoeder aan darmkanker.
Mijn grootvader moest stoppen op 60 jarige leeftijd daar had hij het niet gemakkelijk mee,3jaar later is hij gestorven.

@Moordwijffie,

Aangrijpend filmpje maar is wel de realiteit moeten ze meer laten zien zodat iedereen zijn ogen kan opentrekken.

----------

